# Musky on the fly



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Hey guys. 
Great spring with the fly rod. All Ohio fish from the past month. 
Posted in fly fishing forum too, but I don't think many of the musky guys really go in there. 
Hope you enjoy the pics and video (watch in HD):


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the video. Like your choice of fishing partner!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Great video! Some nice fish on the fly rod. Just curious, what weight fly rod do you use? Wish my dog was that calm on the boat-your dog is laid back.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

A most worthy post. Awesome action and great footage. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

catching a musky on a flyrod is like shooting a deer with a real bow congrat's dude ! there is no rehab bro


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Thanks guys for the kind responses. For those asking, I'm using a 9wt. In retrospect, I wish I had bought a 10 or 11wt. I suppose the smaller rod challenges me to be a better fly tier though-->creating the illusion of bulk without actually having bulk. 

And my dog appreciates the compliments. He's a good fishing buddy, that's for sure.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations on bountiful catch, flies look great, very well behaved dog


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Great video and catch, mad props for doing it on the fly!


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Awesome footage, even cooler they were all local


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice video! Thanks for sharing!


----------

